# ισοζύγιο πρωτοβάθμιων



## cinoiralsax (Jun 30, 2009)

Λογιστική
Γνωρίζει κανείς την αγγλική απόδοση του ισοζύγιου πρωτοβάθμιων (λογαριασμών);


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2009)

Αν οι πρωτοβάθμιοι είναι *General Ledger* *accounts*, θα βρεις και General Ledger Balance και General Ledger Account(s) Balance και Balance of General Ledger Accounts.

(Απαντώ αναρμοδίως.)


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 30, 2009)

Δηλαδή οι λογαριασμοί γενικού καθολικού και οι πρωτοβάθμιοι λογαριασμοί είναι το ίδιο πράγμα τελικά;


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2009)

Και οι subsidiary accounts (που λέει και η Wikipedia) οι δευτεροβάθμιοι.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 30, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Επι τρεις ώρες προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη. Το εκπληκτικό γραφείο που δουλεύω δεν έχει καν οικονομικό λεξικο και ψάχνω μόνο με το Ιντερνετ... φρίκη


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2009)

Δεύτερη και καταϊδρωμένη επιβεβαιώνω από Χρυσοβιτσιώτη :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Δεύτερη και *καταϊδρωμένη* επιβεβαιώνω από Χρυσοβιτσιώτη :)


Τον κουβαλούσες τρέχοντας;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2009)

Άσε, είναι και γομάρι ο άτιμος (το λεξικό! το λεξικό!).


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jul 1, 2009)

Merci beaucoup!


----------

